# iPod in a 1998 Audi A4 w/Concert radio - NO WIRING



## sunilhari (Jun 13, 2008)

New to the forum. I had an iCruze in my Civic, but I sold it and bought a 1998 Audi A4 with the Concert radio. Already removed the CD changer. 
1) Does anyone out there know where I can get the suitable Audi adapters for my iCruze?
2) What's the best solution to connect my iPod to my Concert radio? Ideally, I'd like a solution that connects my iPod without cutting into the wiring, and possibly works by connecting to the CD changer wire that's already exposed in my trunk. 
I'd like to spend less than $200.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: iPod in a 1998 Audi A4 w/Concert radio - NO WIRING (sunilhari)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sunilhari* »_New to the forum. I had an iCruze in my Civic, but I sold it and bought a 1998 Audi A4 with the Concert radio. Already removed the CD changer. 
1) Does anyone out there know where I can get the suitable Audi adapters for my iCruze?
2) What's the best solution to connect my iPod to my Concert radio? Ideally, I'd like a solution that connects my iPod without cutting into the wiring, and possibly works by connecting to the CD changer wire that's already exposed in my trunk. 
I'd like to spend less than $200.

Hello,
Unfortunately I don't know of a way to connect your iCruze to your Audi Concert head unit. However we do offer an Audi-specific iPod kit for $159.99 that will connect to the back of your Concert radio. There is no cutting or splicing, just simply plugging in and attaching a ground wire to the back of the radio. Let me know if you have any further questions.
http://www.diceelectronics.com..._AUDI


----------



## eurotuned_A4 (Feb 2, 2006)

what about if i no longer have the stock concert headunit? would i still be able to use your ipod integration kit? its for a 1998 audi a4


----------

